# RS4 totalled at Audi International



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNQnptZE ... re=related

Only seen this today, don't know if its been posted already. I was passenger in a red TT not far behind the rs6 (black) right at the end of the clip.

I have some pictures Ill post tomorrow as late now. The guy had already stuffed the corner once, but decided he could do better. Apparently wasn't his car either.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ouch, thats a bad smash

If it wasnt his RS4, i hope to god he was insured on it [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

First lap out he was just coming round to complete the lap, tried to showboat round Camp Corner by flicking the back end round and span. He ended up just on the grass of the infield:



















Then after not realising he actually can't drive like that, 3 or 4 laps later he tried the same trick again, but quite a lot faster. He lost the back end and came off the power and the rear swung round putting him on the grass on the outside of the track, ending up hitting the wall full drivers side on facing the way he came from:










The result:



















Nick


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

that is rough!
dramatic tyre screech in the video made me go funny in the nothing...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont wanna sound like im saying he deserves it, but if your gonna try and showboat and act like a looney............


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

For Sale RS4, one carefull owner, offers.
cheers
jon


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Some better call Jac-in-a box, he'll need lots of Swissol


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Lift off oversteer, it feels like the wrong thing to do but you have to keep your foot down, as i have found out to my cost


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just to backup my info above. Looks like the second lap out, which my photo's were of at the top of my post.

Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So will scratchX sort that then :roll: ?


----------



## Mockenrue (Apr 7, 2006)

Am I the only one who can see the smiley face in the driver's window?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mockenrue said:


> Am I the only one who can see the smiley face in the driver's window?


Nope, was mentioned on another forum I was reading earlier 

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got the hi-def clips from youtube saved, I thought it may get removed 

Nick


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Lift off oversteer, it feels like the wrong thing to do but you have to keep your foot down, as i have found out to my cost


Remember when i had abit off trouble like that... Luckily only cost me £400 and a few blushes. Was funny though


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

OMEN666 was running wide on one bend at Combe so I showed him how lift off oversteer can be useful to get out of understeer situations. This was me showing him how it can be used.

)+lift+off

Note that I only lifted for a short period and not like the RS4 driver (judging by the soundtrack he lifted and kept the power off)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Apparently that RS4 was on loan from a dealer who didn't know it was going on track... 

cheers

rich


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

BAMTT said:


> Lift off oversteer, it feels like the wrong thing to do but you have to keep your foot down, as i have found out to my cost


Absolutely SNAP. For anyone that was there are the VAG track day a little earlier in the year - if anyone saw a Mauritius Blue QS go sideways down the home straight, that was unfortunately me. Having screwed up my braking I ended up with mega lift-off oversteer, and did the same as this chap on his first mess. I wasn't proud, and it sure as hell woke me up. I just ended up on the grass verge on the inside waiting for everyone to pass before cracking on (and remembering not to cock that corner up again!) It only takes something small to get you into some monstrous trouble!

C


----------

